# Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

						Es gibt einen Release-Termin für den noch namenlosen Indiana-Jones-5-Film. Allerdings muss man sich noch einige Zeit gedulden und beim Drehbuch sind die Gerüchte auch nicht gerade so, dass man spontan an ein perfektes Abenteuer glauben möchte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. Mai 2019)

*Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Kann man die Reihe nicht einfach ruhen lassen?

Wenn ich mich an die Fechtszene auf den Ladeflächen von durch den Dschungel fahrenden Jeeps in Teil 4 erinnere will ich mir heute noch die Haare raufen.

Andererseits kann es danach ja eigentlich nurnoch besser werden .


----------



## Arndtagonist (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Oh nein. Jetzt habe ich Angst!


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Wenn Nummer 5, dann nicht auf die lange bank schieben!
Hr. Ford ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, und in Star Wars ist er bereits gestorben...

Außerdem, was soll das mit dem Nazi-Gold?
Alle IJ-Filme hatten bisher eine mystisch/religiöse Komponente.
Was ist an schnödem Mammon geheimnisvoll?

Befürchte das schlimmste...

mfg


----------



## Bevier (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Für mich war Teil 4 schon das Ende von Indie, Teil 5 würde ich mir höchstens noch im kostenlosen Stream oder im Free-TV ansehen.

Schade, dass Disney es wirklich schafft, auch jeden potentiellen Hit der ehemaligen Lucasfilm-Studios vollkommen zu versauen... -.-

Schlimm, dass sie es sogar schaffen, die letzten Werke von George Lucas selbst noch deutlich zu toppen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Gerontojones und die jagt nach dem goldenen Rollator?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Warum Teil 5, es gab doch keinen 4. Teil.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

1-3 waren super. Teil 4 ignoriere ich. Und Teil 5 muß ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## RtZk (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Immerhin spielt Harrison Ford noch mit, hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn Disney ihn gegen irgendeinenJungen Kerl, der nichts mit ihm gemeinsam hat, ausgetauscht hätte. Sobald der Hauptdarsteller nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht sollte sowieso generell die Reihe enden, sieht man auch toll an Star Wars Solo .


----------



## Septimus (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Was ist nur aus den Disney Studios geworden?

Seitdem das mehr ein Konzern ist steht Disney für mich nicht mehr für Qualitativ gute Unterhaltung sondern nur noch für reinen Kommerz und es werden mittlerweile Marken gemolken bis nicht einmal mehr Blut kommt siehe SW 7 & 8 und jetzt ist auch noch Indiana Jones dran.

Der wirklich letzte Handwerklich gute Indiana Jones war Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug! Der vierte Teil, Indiana Jones und der Kristallschädel war einfach nur noch ein billiger Abklatsch mit zu viel CGI und kaum bis gar keiner guten Handlung die es Wert gewesen wäre der zu folgen.

Indiana Jones hat schon im dritten Teil deutlich gemacht das er sich um die Bewahrung von Altertümern kümmert und nicht darum Schätzen nachzujagen die er zu Geld machen könnte, ihn jetzt auf den Goldzug anzusetzen wäre einer verleugnung seiner Figur und das dürfte schlimmer aufgenommen werden als wenn Indiana Jones sich endgültig zur Ruhe gesetzt hätte. Also Disney, lasst es und macht es nicht noch Schlimmer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Warum Teil 5, es gab doch keinen 4. Teil.


http://www.filmverliebt.de/indiana-...indiana-jones-filme-in-richtiger-reihenfolge/

EDIT : Keine Ahnung was bei Disney los ist


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Indiana Jones Filmreihe: Alle Indiana Jones Filme in richtiger Reihenfolge
> 
> EDIT : Keine Ahnung was bei Disney los ist



Egal was die Seite schreibt es gab keinen 4. Teil... Indiana Jones war und bleibt ne Trilogie 

Obwohl ich mal schlecht von irgendwelchen Kristallschädeln geträumt hab...


----------



## Zwiebo (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Bin mal gespannt wie Disney diese Marke ausschlachtet. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ne South Park Folge:
YouTube


----------



## Cobar (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



RtZk schrieb:


> Immerhin spielt Harrison Ford noch mit, hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn Disney ihn gegen irgendeinenJungen Kerl, der nichts mit ihm gemeinsam hat, ausgetauscht hätte. Sobald der Hauptdarsteller nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht sollte sowieso generell die Reihe enden, sieht man auch toll an Star Wars Solo .


Der Typ aus Solo hat doch sicherlich Zeit  
Da fand ich ihn an sich ja ganz okay, aber man kann einen Han Solo oder Indiana Jones nicht einfach durch irgendwen anders ersetzen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie Disney diese Marke ausschlachtet. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ne South Park Folge:



Die Folge war jedenfalls um Welten besser als der Film selbst


----------



## Bluebird (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Was da verschenkt wurde , wieso haben die nicht alle 5-6 Jahre einen Indy Film raus gehauen als ein Harrison Ford noch halbwegs Jung war !
angefangen mit einem Fate of Atlantis Film !?
gabs da Streit oder hatte einer der beteiligten Zicken was besseres zu tun ? Harrison Ford zumindest hat wenn ich so zurueck denke nicht wirklich viel im Terminkalender gehabt was dagegen gesprochen haette 
So wie es jetzt aussieht ist er eben nur noch Dr Jones Sr. und die Rolle hat einem Sean Connery besser gestanden ...


----------



## Darkhunter098 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Irgendwie kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, das Chris Pratt Indi neu aufrollen wird, wenn Ford wech ist, Fände ich vielleicht garnicht so unpassend.


----------



## V3CT0R (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Ich hör nur wieder ne Frau kreischen: "IIIIIIIIINNNNDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEE!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Nosi (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Jetzt tauscht man George gegen Mickey Mouse aus und schon passt das wieder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Kann man die Reihe nicht einfach ruhen lassen?
> 
> Wenn ich mich an die Fechtszene auf den Ladeflächen von durch den Dschungel fahrenden Jeeps in Teil 4 erinnere will ich mir heute noch die Haare raufen.
> 
> Andererseits kann es danach ja eigentlich nurnoch besser werden .



Schlimmer geht immer.


----------



## wurstkuchen (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Müssen die einem jede schöne Kindheitserinnerung zerstören? Der 4. Teil war schon eine seelische Graumsamkeit.

YouTube


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Teil 5,.. Nun ja,...

Muss der alte Mann nochmal das Leder und den Sechsschüssigen auspacken...

Mit Solo hatte Dinsney schon einige versaut. Alden Ehrenreich aka Pfannkuchengesicht war ein totale Fehlbesetzung. 
Grenzdebiles Grinsen in den umpassenden Situation,...

Hätte man z.B. Anthony Ingruber eingepackt, wäre zumindest etwas Han Solo Flair aufgekommen.
Das hier hat er mal aus Langeweile gemacht:

YouTube


----------



## restX3 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Kann man die Reihe nicht einfach ruhen lassen?



Das dachte ich mir bei Star Wars auch, bis es klar war das Georgi das verkauft hat an Disney. War mir damals schon klar das wird abgemolken bis in den Abgrund.
Disney ist Schmutz.


----------



## thrustno1 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Außerdem, was soll das mit dem Nazi-Gold?
> Alle IJ-Filme hatten bisher eine mystisch/religiöse Komponente.
> Was ist an schnödem Mammon geheimnisvoll?



Tja da Indie's Historische vorlage ja Otto Rahn war hätte man ja einfach mal in dessen "Fantasy?" Büchern nach diversen Themen Suchen können.


----------



## AlexAwesome (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Teil 5,.. Nun ja,...
> 
> Muss der alte Mann nochmal das Leder und den Sechsschüssigen auspacken...
> 
> ...



War er damals mit im Rennen?

Also ich fand Ehrenreich war das kleinste Problem bei Solo. Das Drehbuch war einfach ein Desaster. Das Storysetup war total schnell gemacht, dann arbeiten sie ewig daraufhin, manche sterben dabei und kurz vor Ende stellen sie fest, dass eh alles umsonst war und sein Love Interest ja sowieo keinen Bock mehr auf ihn hat... WTF? Und was sollte dieser feministen Roboter? Der nervte ununterbrochen. -_- was reg ich mich auf... Getoppt wurde das ganze vom Alien melkenden Luke, der nicht manns genug war gegen Kylo zu kämpfen und uns einen geilen Kampf zu liefern, den wir alle sehen wollten. Was für ein Kack.

Ich hätte gern ein Obi Wan Spin Off mit McGregor und richtig guter Story! Und Episode IX wieder total Star Warsy! J. J. wird hoffentlich abliefern!


----------



## GEChun (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Naja Disney selbst würde ich jetzt keinen Vorwurf machen.

Als Aktienkonzern sind sie ja dazu gezwungen die Profite jedes Jahr zu steigern!

Wenn also nicht genügend rentable neue Ideen kommen, müssen halt die alten Bestseller gemolken werden. Oder sind sie schon so weit mit dem Profit, dass sie massiv Neues und Altes melken müssen?

Bleibt die Frage, ist Disney dann schult oder trägt das Wesen des Aktienkonzern´s an sich zu diesem Fortsetzungszwang?

Hoffentlich wird es keine gänzliche Entäuschung und mindestens noch gerade so sehenswert.


----------



## empy (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Warum Teil 5, es gab doch keinen 4. Teil.



Keine Ahnung, das müssen die gleichen Fieberträumer verzapft haben, die gerne irgendwas von irgendwelchen Matrix-Sequels faseln.


----------



## T-MAXX (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Am Besten waren die Teile aus den 80ern.
Neuverfilmungen sind oft eine Katastrophe. Bei dem Film ES war es ähnlich.
Alte und neue Teile passen eben nicht zusammen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> War er damals mit im Rennen?
> 
> Also ich fand Ehrenreich war das kleinste Problem bei Solo. Das Drehbuch war einfach ein Desaster. Das Storysetup war total schnell gemacht, dann arbeiten sie ewig daraufhin, manche sterben dabei und kurz vor Ende stellen sie fest, dass eh alles umsonst war und sein Love Interest ja sowieo keinen Bock mehr auf ihn hat... WTF? Und was sollte dieser feministen Roboter? Der nervte ununterbrochen. -_- was reg ich mich auf... Getoppt wurde das ganze vom Alien melkenden Luke, der nicht manns genug war gegen Kylo zu kämpfen und uns einen geilen Kampf zu liefern, den wir alle sehen wollten. Was für ein Kack.
> 
> Ich hätte gern ein Obi Wan Spin Off mit McGregor und richtig guter Story! Und Episode IX wieder total Star Warsy! J. J. wird hoffentlich abliefern!



Oh ja, das Solo Drehbuch war übelster Crap. Hätte mir beim verlassen des Kinos am liebsten die Popcorntüte über den Kopf gezogen....

So ein Obi Wan SpinOff mit McGregor,... das wäre was. Er will ja, aber Disney wohl nicht mehr so recht...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Es hätte uns noch schlimmer treffen können, Indie könnte nun eine schwarze Frau sein statt der alte Ford.


----------



## Bevier (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es hätte uns noch schlimmer treffen können, Indie könnte nun eine schwarze Frau sein statt der alte Ford.



Du hast "lesbische und schwerbehinderte" vergessen, wenn muss man doch alle SJW-Klischees erfüllen...


----------



## Speedbone (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Die einzige gute Neuverfilmung von Star Wars war : Rogue One.Die alten sind immernoch die besten wobei ich immer wieder zwischen der überarbeiteten und der original Version wechsel. Alle anderen waren so naja. Indiana Jones ohne Harrison Ford , gab ja schon die Serie die ich nach den ersten 2 Folge nicht weiter verfolgt habe ist halt wie MacGyver es gehört ein gewisses Carma des Schauspielers dazu.


----------



## Ripcord (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Die einzige gute Neuverfilmung von Star Wars war : Rogue One.Die alten sind immernoch die besten



So schaut es aus. The Mule hat das erst wieder bestätigt. Keine Action ohne Ende, sondern eine gute Story und talentierte Schauspieler machen einen guten Film aus.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



RtZk schrieb:


> Immerhin spielt Harrison Ford noch mit, hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn Disney ihn gegen irgendeinenJungen Kerl, der nichts mit ihm gemeinsam hat, ausgetauscht hätte. Sobald der Hauptdarsteller nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht sollte sowieso generell die Reihe enden, sieht man auch toll an Star Wars Solo .



Der Typ aus Solo spielt Indiana Jones in Teil 5.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Schön, Disney. Also zusammengefasst:

*Neue "Star Wars" Filme und Serien*
_Basierend auf neuem Material und Material, dass nach Gutdünken 
aus dem geschassten Expanded Universe re-importiert wurde und wird,
um so einen völlig neuen Brei zu ergeben._

*Ein neuer Indiana Jones Film...* 
_...obwohl viele von uns (älteren) schon vom letzten Teil geistige Krätze bekommen haben._

*Eine Neuauflage der Ducktales*
_Mit "modernen Rollenbildern", "mehr Tiefgang" und "Digital". Oder so..._

*Und natürlich eine Neuauflage von "Der König der Löwen"*
_Was zur Hölle stimmt denn mit "unserer" Originalversion aus den 90ern nicht? 
Das war immerhin noch ein richtiger Trickfilm mit gutem OST & Elton John._

Meine Vermutung: *Es geht ums Geld* (Nein! Doch! Oh!)

Besonders hilfreich dürfte auch die Tatsache sein, dass jetzt junge Menschen das alte Original-Material schlicht nicht kennen
und sich daher einfach die Neuauflagen ansehen können, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, dass sie verarscht werden.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass unsere Fernsehsender nicht auch auf den Geschmack kommen. 
Falls doch, "freuen" wir uns doch schon einmal auf die Neuauflage der ersten Staffel von Big Brother (z.B. als Hentai-Anime).
Oder die Digital-Trickfilm Varianten von "Xena",  "Hercules", "Mac Gyver" oder dem "A-Team".

Spätestens dann wandere ich nach Grönland aus...

[Und ja. Dieser Beitrag enthält Sarkasmus. Aus gutem Grund. Schönes Wochenende!]



Speedbone schrieb:


> Die einzige gute Neuverfilmung von Star Wars war : Rogue One...



Darauf ein Amen. Wobei Neuverfilmung war das gar keine. Die Geschichte ist neu. 
Einzig das Expanded-Universe Buch "Die Macht des Todessterns" erzählt eine ähnliche Story, aus anderer Perspektive und mit anderen Protagonisten.

Auch hier geht es um Indiskretionen und Sabotage, während der Todesstern gebaut wird. Aber Film und Buch überschneiden sich kaum.
Und deswegen ist dieser Film auch der einzige der neuen, der in meinem, chronologisch geordneten, Star Wars Regal gelandet ist. Dieses besteht aus dem kompletten Expanded Universe, den 6 Hauptfilmen und dem Clone-Wars Film. Und ja, Rogue One.


----------



## Govego (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Harrison Ford ist Indiana Jones, was anderes würde gar nicht funktionieren. wenn man uns einen anderen schauspieler forsetzen würde, wäre der film mit sicherheit ein flop.
um einen anderen schauspieler für die rolle zu etablieren, wie bei james bond, kommt man ca. 20 jahre zu spät. 

ich würde mich aber über ein neues indiana jones spiel freuen (konsole und pc)


----------



## Meldryt (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*

Also Kino ist für mich momentan gestorben, nachdem ich gestern schon wieder 95% seelenlosen Disney Hochglanz Einheitsbrei in den Trailern gesehen habe. In den nächsten 5 Jahren scheint sich das auch nicht zu ändern.
Die Verwurstungsmaschine läuft und läuft und es scheint keine Macht im Universum zu geben, die Disney irgendwie Aufhalten kann.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Schön, Disney. Also zusammengefasst:


Du hast die 1432 Marvel Filme vergessen die zu Disney gehören.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Disney bestätigt Kinostart*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du hast die 1432 Marvel Filme vergessen die zu Disney gehören.



Marvel gehört zu Disney? Wieder etwas gelernt.


----------

